

The world’s largest domain name registrar is seeking a new CEO. - bane
http://domainnamewire.com/2012/07/30/go-daddy-ceo-warren-adelman-steps-down/

======
adamnemecek
Can't wait for that company to die.

~~~
wpietri
It's an exciting question: will the typical MBA private equity idiocy [1] kill
this hateful company? Or will GoDaddy somehow metastasize and start
contaminating other niches in our industry?

[1]
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/05/business/economy/05simmons...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/05/business/economy/05simmons.html?pagewanted=all)

------
thirsteh
"I talk to people on a daily basis." Sounds tough.

